# E60 M5 Door Panels



## E60M5Straw (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm trying to figure out how to remove the front and rear door panels on a
2006 E60 M5. I don't want to break anything. Any help, or even a youtube video would be nice. I've searched the intranet, everthing but an E60 has come up. Thanks for your help in advance.


Straw


----------



## TREOSOLS (Jun 19, 2009)

working on one now any questions just pm me


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

You get any Argon yet?



TREOSOLS said:


> working on one now any questions just pm me


----------



## Mariotto71 (Sep 14, 2009)

:surprised:


----------

